# Website feeback, please



## apicius9 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I had completely neglected my website, mostly because I play around on the forums and people know where to find me, but more and more people outside the forums also seem to come across pictures or the website. So, I wanted to have it updated a little bit. Fortunately, I found someone who accepts handles as payment to support me on the technical side 

The current version is already active, but still a work in progress:

www.japanesehandles.com 

I know there is a glitch with the contact formular (doesn't work right now); I have to figure out the shopping cart system, and more pictures will be added to the gallery. I was wondering if you have any suggestions, wishes, criticisms etc? I don't have the time to maintain and constantly update an all-compassing compendium about handles, and I don't plan to replicate the excellent info that others have put together (like Jon on his website) but I want the essential information here, if possible, and relevant links to the things that are connected. 

So, any suggestions? Much appreciated, thanks! 

Stefan


----------



## Dream Burls (Aug 5, 2014)

Stefan, I think you're off to a great start. Once you have the shopping cart functional I think you're all set other than some tweaking here and there which is always necessary. 
Best of luck.


----------



## Matus (Aug 5, 2014)

Looks good indeed. I find particularly interesting the "User Showcase" section - serves as great inspiration! But be sure that you get some sort of copyright agreement.


----------



## Customfan (Aug 5, 2014)

I like it.., I like it a lot, specially the gallery and well... The handles are beautiful.... 

If I may... I would put a table or some sort of a way for customers to quicky find out prices using certain materials and such... Say..... A wa with, ironwood and cooper bolster is this much, ok, but how about if instead of copper its nickel... Well then its this much.... 

But I had no trouble navigating it and the pictures are spectacular... Good job! :angel2:


----------



## larrybard (Aug 5, 2014)

One immediate comment after just visiting your website (maybe followed up by more later): I strongly suggest that you remove personal customer information (i.e., at a minimum, names and email addresses) from public access.


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 5, 2014)

Thank you for the comments so far, I will look into this. Pricing is a bit on a case to case basis because of the variations in material costs but I agree that something like a table would be nice. The 'user showcase' pictures had all been actively submitted by the owners to be shown in my handle gallery which I interpret as implicit agreement as long as I do not use them for anything else (which I have no intention to do). With the personal information I assume you are referring to the order / work progress list? I had originally intended to keep two lists, one with the personal information for myself and one without these columns visible, I guess laziness has gotten the better part of me there and I will work on that issue. 

Anything else? Very helpful so far, thanks again!

Stefan

P.S. I cleared space in my mailbox in case you want to PM me...


----------



## larrybard (Aug 5, 2014)

apicius9 said:


> . . . . With the personal information I assume you are referring to the order / work progress list? . . . .



Yes


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 5, 2014)

o.k., contact info removed from the work list. I still want it available so people can see any progress, but I will not display personal info there, assuming people will recognize their order (or ask me what number is theirs...). Will work on everything else later. 

Stefan


----------



## Mingooch (Aug 10, 2014)

Looks nice, glad to see a few of my blades in there.


----------

